# DHL/Return Shipping for Visa Documents



## akat0311 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm hoping someone can help answer a few questions about providing a "prepaid return shipping label" for document return. 

We are applying from the US for a Spouse visa, but my husband will be sending the documents from within the UK as he had a last few things to add in. We were going to try to use DHL as opposed to the VFS service, because it seemed like it would be the cheaper option. My husband went into DHL this morning and they told him they can't provide a prepaid return label (they thought that maybe if the visa service had an account they could do it through that?) or envelope?

Does any one have any experience using DHL and can shed a bit more light on what we need to do here?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry can't help, but I used UPS and it was pretty straightforward. I opened an account and created a return shipment label. I then picked up a return envelope from a local outlet. I put everything in with my shipment and my account was actually charged when Sheffield scheduled the return pickup.

I don't remember exactly, but I think the return shipment was around $75 to California.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

IN the US, DHL caters to businesses, and they will not allow you to open an account with them as an individual. It's unfortunate, as they are regarded (from what I've read) as the best at international shipping. They are far more prevalent overseas than they are in the US. DHL will not help you with this task.

UPS, on the other hand, will let you set up an account online. You add a credit card, and you'll have an account number. An added benefit is that any package sent to you via UPS will generate an alert email telling you it's coming. This has been useful.

Setting up the return shipping label on the UPS website looks straightforward, but I haven't needed to complete the process yet. Be sure to tick the box for "Documents of No Commercial Value", or your return package risks being stopped in customs (and delayed).


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I used UPS to ship my documents to Sheffield, and they actually gave me a DHL return waybill rather than UPS. I would suggest talking to UPS directly to see if they can arrange a DHL return. Everything worked perfectly for me and the DHL return delivery was next-day.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> I used UPS to ship my documents to Sheffield, and they actually gave me a DHL return waybill rather than UPS. I would suggest talking to UPS directly to see if they can arrange a DHL return. Everything worked perfectly for me and the DHL return delivery was next-day.


Does that mean you didn't need to pay for the return of your documents?


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

You can also purchase courier service from VFS in the USA (this is relatively new). It's expensive however.

UK Visa Information - United States of America - User Pay Services

They use UPS.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Pallykin said:


> Does that mean you didn't need to pay for the return of your documents?


I did, but I purchased the DHL return waybill from UPS. DHL and UPS have an arrangement where DHL will carry some of UPS's freight and international deliveries.


----------

